# pELVIC PHELBOLOTHS



## amylis1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello

I need help getting a dx code for "pelvic phleboliths.

Thank you


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

amylis1 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need help getting a dx code for "pelvic phleboliths.
> 
> Thank you



The only code in the book under "Phleboliths" is 459.89 for Other specified disorders of circulatory system.  Without more information I would say that is your code.


----------

